# $1 per gallon sale................



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure where this is suppose to be, but there is a $1 per gallon sale going on right now at Petco. For anyone who wants more tanks or just starting out. Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale now through I think the 23rd of January 2016. Oh it excludes Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why would I give my money to petco?


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

We got my husband's 55 gallon there last time they had that sale.
We get most our tanks off of Craigslist, though. A couple months ago, we got a 135g & 125g for $200 from a fish store going out of business. They are sitting in storage until after new year's, but it was an awesome deal considering their size and good condition. Silicone was perfect, just needed good cleaning.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why give your money to Petco? Because at this price, they're losing money. You can get a cheap tank and stick it to them at the same time! Win/win.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just heard the petland is also having a $1 per gallon sale...up to 75 gallons..


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> Why give your money to Petco? Because at this price, they're losing money. You can get a cheap tank and stick it to them at the same time! Win/win.


Also the bigger tanks cost a lot of money, so you'll have to check with your Petco to see if they are doing the sale and up to what gallon size. They lose a lot of money on those big tanks. Petco has pretty healthy fish, at least the one here in Bremerton. So I would get the tank(s) you want during this promotion while it is going on, even if you don't like Petco. Some Petco stores won't do passed a certain tank size because they know they lose money. But yeah, it is a win/win situation.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

What is the gain for them then? Do they only do this sale cuz they have a lot of spare tanks?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is what they call a "loss leader" sale.they contract the tank manufacturers for bottom line prices on large quantities of tanks of certain sizes..while they may not loose a lot of money on a tank , they more than make up for it with all of the other aquarium related items that they sell along with the tanks..lids , hoods , heaters , pumps , filters etc....


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a friend who's the gm of a petco store near me, they pay the following the tanks the sale is only for 10,20,29,40,55g tanks 

Petco pays about
$5 for a 10g
$12 for a 20g
$18 for a 29g
$24 for a 40g breeder
$35 for a 55g 


This is per tank from the wholesale (aqueon)
They do the sale to attract new suckers into the hobby, and sell them cheap and crappy equipment and sell sick fish so that people drop $100+ on the stuff, fish die a week later and petco makes money 

Just about everything sold at a retail store with the exception of a few items are marked up way up there from what they buy it for from their vendors

Petco can sell a yellow tang for $30 because the vendor sells it to them for $12

Crickets are the most marked up item they sell, they get 1,000 crickets for $10 then sell the units for $0.14 a piece, that's a profit of $130 on crickets


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

75's for $75??
Dang... there's probably not a Petland around here for 200 miles.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Does the manufacture ever sell to the public? I hate that they get a 10 gallon for 5 bucks while a 5 gallon costs ME 10 bucks!! I love 5 gallons for nano planted tanks!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

big b said:


> Does the manufacture ever sell to the public? I hate that they get a 10 gallon for 5 bucks while a 5 gallon costs ME 10 bucks!! I love 5 gallons for nano planted tanks!


Unless you're buying tanks on a nationwide scale I don't think so

Pet stores buy bulk so let's say petco has 1000 stores they buy 10000 10g tanks so each store gets 10tanks so take 10000 and multiply by 5. If you spend $50000 then you get a tank for the price you want


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

And 9999 extra tanks!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

e048 said:


> And 9999 extra tanks!


Then I'm gonna need a LOT of plants


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just got an email saying that the Petco $1 per gallon sale ends this Saturday. But I looked on the ad and the ad says that it is through January 23, 2016, it just started December 27, 2015. So it doesn't make sense that they would end it early unless they are running out of tanks to sell at the $1 per gallon sale. Also it is 10 gallons to 55 gallons. It is not valid in Alaska or Hawaii. Good luck to everyone getting another tank.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got myself a 20 High today not for a fish, but for a new snake I received for Christmas. Great deal, recommend for all of you, as much as you may dislike petco


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Petco is a good fish store in my opinion. They have great fish stock and they take care of them better than other pet stores. The fish I had, some came from Petco and survived longer than the fish at Farmland. Of course, Baby Girl was from Farmland and she survived a pretty long time, so I guess Farmland is doing better. But Petco is a good fish store.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't ever buy fish from petco. I used to buy from them 90% of the time, but now every time I buy fish from them, I get ich and 99% of the fish I buy die. I only buy plants from petco now, good prices for the amount of plant ya get. Sometimes they don't know that they have a plant that is worth more then it actually is so they just put it in a tank where every plant is 3 or 6 bucks. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Every chain store is only as good as the local fish manager/person. Some are decent, some are clueless.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I have never even been to my PetCo. It's right down from my LFS. My PetCo might be fine, I donno. I do know that my LFS buys from me and PetCo and PetSmart do not. My LFS has been, and continues to be good to me. I'm good to them. We have a business relationship with a touch of friendship tossed in. I buy my big stuff like pumps and fancy fish on line. Otherwise I buy from my LFS. I have a thing about loyalty.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

We only have one locally owned fish store in Anchorage...plus a couple Petsmarts and Petcos. I like the lfs the best, but some of the prices they have to charge to keep up with the overhead is rediculous. I buy what I can from then, but then my wallet has restrictions. When I can buy an Emperor 400 filter online for less than $50 and wait a couple days to get it, why would I pay $199 for the same filter? The only difference is the two day wait on shipping.


----------



## ryan51 (Dec 9, 2015)

My wife and I currently have a 12 gallon tank. . . we were planning on getting a 55 or 75 gallon tank in march or april. . . we decided to get one today instead. Thank you for posting this!

We're walking out the door right now!


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm waiting this event for this year, maybe it will be happen on Black Friday. I want a new 20 gallon fish tank


----------

